# Hilfe bei Be Quiet Silent Loop 240mm Montage.



## EpischeEnte1337 (26. August 2017)

Hey, 

ich zähle auf euch, nachdem gestern der Dark Rock 3 schon nicht gepasst hat aufgrund von 4 x belegten RAM Slots. Dachte versuche ich es mit der Be Quiet Silent Loop Wasserkühlung 240 mm. Ich dachte mir das wenigstens diese Kühlung passt wenn ich schon ein Be Quiet Silent Base 800 habe. Gedacht war es die AIO Kühlung oben im Deckel zu verbauen. der Radiator würde auch unterhalb der Decke passen, mit den Kühlern im Push allerdings nicht. Hatte jetzt die Idee, den Radiator unterhalb anzubauen und die Radiatoren im Saugmodus darauf anzubringen. Welche Optionen habe ich noch außer das ganze Gehäuse zu zersägen? Im Anhang hab ich nochmal ein paar Bilder hinzugefügt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freundliche Grüße,

Jason


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Wieso passt der nicht im Push? ragen die Lüfter zu weit nach unten?
Wie wäre es mit vorne?


----------



## Chimera (26. August 2017)

Mal ne kleine Klugschissfrage: hast du etwa vor dem Kauf nicht erst gemessen, ob es überhaupt passt  ? Weil ich z.B. war so deppert und hat es vergessen zu messen, die Folge war, dass ich mir ein grösseres Case kaufen musst (weil ich nicht zurück auf den alten Kühler wollt). Wenn du es oben montieren willst, dann schau doch mal, ob du den Radiator evtl. leicht versetzt (also vom Mobo weg) montieren kannst, so dass die Lüfis dann auch passen. Musst ich bei meinem F31 auch machen, da an der vorgesehenen Stelle für 140er Lüfis das Problem bestand, dass die Lüfis in Konflikt mit dem Mobo kam. Nachdem ich das ganze Pack näher zum Seitendeckel hin montiert hab, keine Problemos mehr.
Oder wie Tres schon schrieb, den Radi in die Front packen. Natürlich kannst du auch einfach den Radi oben innen anbringen und die Lüfis dann an der Oberseite saugend, dann wirst du (mit den originalen Pure Wings) aber doch etwas an Leistung verschenken. Denn die Pure Wings sind eh schon suboptimal für Wakü (sind eher pusteschwach), dann aber noch saugend... Um wieviel es nen Unterschied macht, kannst du einfach herausfinden: ausprobieren  
Wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne, dann ich das Silent Base 800 eh auch bissel...nun, will jetzt nicht gleich kritisch sagen, aber doch leicht problematisch bei ner Wakü-im-Deckel-Montage, da ja der Deckel nicht so offen ist wie bei anderen Gehäusen. Man hat das bissel Mesh an der Seite und die Schlitze hinten, aber leider auch ein gewisses Risiko für nen Wärmestau. Bei der Frontmontage hast du halt einfach das kleinere Manko, dass du vorgewärmte Luft ins Case bekommst, denke aber, dass es das kleinere Übel wär im Vergleich zu nem Wärmestau im Deckel


----------



## EpischeEnte1337 (26. August 2017)

im push passt es mit den Mainboard nicht, habe jetzt radiator, gehäuse, und oben die lüfter drauf. war das einzige was ohne bohren/sägen geht. vorne dran ging es nicht da der radiator nicht passt ohne das ich unten die Vorrichtung für den festplattenkäfig abmontiere/bohre.


----------



## Chimera (26. August 2017)

Wenn du keine HDDs hast, kannst du das Teil ja auch abmontieren, ein leerer HDD Käfig macht ja keinen Sinn und ne SSD braucht keinen Käfig, die kann man auch (wie ich es machte) mit doppelseitigem Tape iwo ranpappen  Nun, musst halt schauen, ob es temperaturmässig passt, denn wie gesagt: die grösste Wakü-Schwachstelle am Silent Base ist halt der Deckel mit seiner recht geschlossenen Form bzw. der geringen Möglichkeit, um die warme Luft rauszupusten.


----------



## EpischeEnte1337 (26. August 2017)

@Chimera, danke schonmal für die anregungen, die SSDs hab ich auf der Rückseite montiert. und eine HDD ist im Käfig. die könnte ich auch denk ich irgendwie in den Laufwerkkäfig bauen. Das Problem ist das unter dem Festplattenkäfig noch eine Vorrichtung montiert ist, welche mit Nieten festgemacht ist. Und nur wenn die Vorrichtung weg ist, würde der Radiator vorne reinpassen.


----------



## EpischeEnte1337 (26. August 2017)

@Chimera @Threshold Wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich im BIOS einstelle das die Pumpe die ganze Zeit 12V kriegt?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

Du steckst den 3 Pin Stecker der Pumpe auf einen Fan Heater und stellst den dann im Bios von PWM auf DC um und stellst dann 100% ein.
Das machst du im Monitoring Bereich des Bios.


----------



## Chimera (27. August 2017)

Und falls du keine Option im BIOS findest oder dir unsicher bist, kannst du die Pumpe auch einfach per Adapter direkt am Netzteil anschliessen. Manche Boards haben auch noch einen uralten PWR_FAN Anschluss (findet man vorallem noch bei Asus Brettern), wenn man dort einen Lüfi oder Pumpe anschliesst, läuft er automatisch immer mit 12V (da der PWR_FAN aus früheren Tagen zur Auslesung des Netzteillüfis diente, wobei heute kaum noch Netzteile das entsprechende Kabel haben).
Ein Blick ins Handbuch vom Mobo kann auch helfen, dann siehst du, wie welcher Anschluss geregelt wird. Denn es gibt auch 4 Pin Header, die eben nicht PWM sind (sogenannte Fake-PWM Header), drum ist ein Blick ins Handbuch immer ratsam.


----------



## EpischeEnte1337 (27. August 2017)

Ich hab das AsRock Z170 Gaming K6, und hab Chassis Fans und CPU Fans, ist eines davon FAN Heater? Und versucht es umzustellen hatte ich im H/W Monitor,allerdings konnte ich da die FANs nur auf Leistungsmodus, Standard oder Volle Auslastung umstellen. Ist meine erste WaKü und mein zweites Mainboard, sorry bei so dummen Fragen


----------



## Chimera (28. August 2017)

Fan = Lüfter, Header = Anschluss, ergo Lüfteranschluss  Nun, wie schon gesagt, ein Blick ins Handbuch kann manchmal Wunder bewirken. Dort sollte unter den BIOS Settings auch stehen, was man wie wo umstellen kann bei den Lüfis. Und wie gesagt, wenn du weder die Option findest und/oder unsicher bist, dann einfach nen Adapter nehmen und am Netzteil anschliessen. Mit dem richtigen Adapter hast du dann auch die Garantie, dass sie immer mit 12V läuft. Meine Silent Loop lief anfangs am PWR_FAN Anschluss, mittlerweile aber per 3 Pin->Molex Adapter am Netzteil.


----------

